# Covenant Love & Reprobate



## nwink (Apr 22, 2011)

In what way/sense does God love Israel (Deut 7:7), yet hate the reprobate within Israel?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 22, 2011)

God loves Israel, insofar as Israel is a type of Christ (who is Israel of One).

God loves Israel corporately, as elect (from among the nations); just as he loves individual believers while disliking the sin that still clings to them and going so far as to purge them of the taint. So too, Israel corporately requires her trials (judges, kings, exile, etc.) in order to purify her like silver (Mal.3:3).

God loves individual, elect remnants OF Israel, since "not all who are OF Israel are [in fact] Israel," that is to say: the true Israel that is loved for the sake of the fathers is not every citizen of the nation (born or naturalized), but those who share Abraham's faith in the Christ of Promise, revealed in due time as Jesus. "Abraham rejoiced to see my day, and he saw it, and was glad."


----------

